# Barista Express Brew Times



## Rickster1978 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi all

Over the last 12 months or so I've dropped onto the forum quite a bit to find out answers. I've always used the default 1:3 ratio but recently been experimenting a bit at 1:2 as this seems to be the best starting point.

Does anyone else find that they have to grind very fine on the barista express. I'm on grind setting 1 at the moment and 19 in 38 out is taking 22 seconds. The beans are Pact La Laguna (Medium roast) and they were roasted on 9th July.

I was under the impression that I should be aiming for 25-30 seconds.

I do 4 seconds of pre infusion before letting go of the button and then stopping on about 35g which usually ends up and pretty much exactly 38g In the cup.

Is anyone else using the same beans? What are your current settings?


----------

